# Gunvault vs. v-line



## tag (Mar 23, 2009)

Have grandchildren around so guns need to be locked up but a large safe isn't great for quick access. Would like to get a small pistol safe (mounted securely). After a lot of research I like the* gunvault* for speed and if you get a good one people seem to like it. But there are a lot of reviews where they had issues with gaining entry. Since there doesn't seem to be a local dealer I will have to buy online and repair/warranty is not something I want to deal with.
The other safe is a *v-line* a mechancal pushbutton safe. Nothing to go wrong. (Good reviews if a little pricey). Would like to know more of the operation of the safe. Do you need to hold the knob to one side while you push the buttons (which means it takes two hands - not a good thing)? Any info on these two would be appreciated.


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Check this one out*

Here is one that is versital. It can be mounted on a bedframe, desk or in your car. A latch on the inside of the vault allows you to move it from location to location using several mounts.

Titan Valuts: http://www.titangunvault.com/


----------



## Pate (Mar 26, 2009)

You may want to consider one of these.....

Amsec

Gardall

Perma vault

I sell all three of these brands and they hold up very well.

Pat


----------



## copyoftheoriginal (Nov 13, 2009)

*I like my system pretty well*

I bought a Winchester e-Vault. Bolted it to the floor under a table next to the bed.
I keep a PT 1911 in it and the key to my Piece Keeper that holds my 870 pump right next to it.
I sleep with the door locked to my beadroom (solid six panel with a deep-set keyed lock) and we have several dogs one of which is a huge male Doberman, but the standard poodles are the real alarm system.

I'm not paranoid, just safe. I certainly don't want to be killed with my own gun.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own a V-Line Compact 279-S Push button Gun Box .

I used it when I had kids in the house.

I have one of the older models that can be screwed to the wall or floor (don't know if they still do that)

I set the button combination to open by pushing the two outside buttons and turning the knob - very easy & quick in the dark. :smt023

It's smart to have something like this if you have kids at home.

Now my gun and flashlight just lay in my night stand. :smt033

:smt1099


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the Gunvault mounted to the floor and I have no problem gaining access. It's been about a year and I haven't changed the battery's yet. So far it seems reliable.


----------



## tag (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback. Trying to stay away from the electronic ones. My luck and electronics dont seem to like each other. Looked at most of those except that push button permavault. Liked the titan (heavier steel) when I looked at it before but do not plan on moving it so for the extra $ dropped it off my list. Any information on these or other small quick access safes is appreciated. Have to make some kind of decision because of the visiting during Christmas. Again thanks.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

copyoftheoriginal said:


> I'm not paranoid, just safe.


You must have been reading my mind or you really live in one bad neighborhood.

Tag I know what you mean I have an electronic safe and after 6 months of use it is useless - almost. The solenoid went bad in it and it takes 6 AA batteries to open it. That alone gets expensive. Luckily it also came with a key lock.

I leave the key in the case when I am at home but when the grandkids are around I keep the key on me. Works great for me. No combination to fiddle with - tamper proof lock. This may be another option.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I had a gunvault for about 3 years. The older model had a cable inside used to turn the mechanism - and I saw many online comments about this cable being prone to break.

Mine broke a few months ago. It was out of warranty - but as soon as I told them the story - they sent me a brand new gunvault. And, I shipped the broken one to them in the same box after I received it.

The new one seems to have a different mechanism inside. I don't believe it runs by that cable system anymore.


----------



## Rayban (Feb 14, 2012)

DON'T buy a Titan gun vault!! I had a terrible experience. The idea is cool- a solid vault that doesn't use batteries.
But it has too many problems- the manual is virtually indecipherable. It took me SOOO long to figure out what the manufacturer was saying. I actually called him and volunteered to re-write it for him so it would make sense. 
The vault DOES NOT WORK if you want to mount it under something (like under a drawer). I have to have a machinist friend alter one of their parts so it will actually work!! Really bad design flaw. :/

I'm truly sorry I bought it. If you want a gun vault that doesn't use batteries, purchase a "V-line" vault instead!


----------



## GunGirlBB (Aug 14, 2014)

I know this thread is a bit old but I thought I'd post here for anyone else looking for a good biometric gun safe. I've shopped around a lot for a good biometric gunsafe and the best one that I've found is The GunBox Biometric + RF gun safe. Not only can I program all 10 of my fingerprints but I can program my husband's as well. It holds about 200 fingerprints. It also comes with a RFID label and wristband. They also offer some sweet RFID rings as well. It holds my gun plus a magazine. I've even seen pictures of people that can fit 2 smaller guns in it. You can bolt it down, upside down to a wall etc. You have access to your guns in about 3 seconds. This gun safe exceeded my expectations and blows GunVault out of the water. Gunvault is cheap and feels like those till boxes they use in retail. Their videos are impressive too. They have videos where the GunBox is put through a "torture test" not only by the company but by other companies as well. These gun safes are not only child proof but have an alarm so if it is moved it will go off (sounds like a fire alarm).


----------



## omahaoutdoors (Aug 19, 2014)

I have three GunVaults and two of them drain the 9-volt batteries every 3-4 months. If you get one or have one, check their functionality once in awhile and make sure they open. Last thing you need is have it not open when you need your gun.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Put some comments in another thread: http://www.handgunforum.net/general-discussion/40004-gun-safes.html#post323653

While I've liked the looks of some of the punch button safes, they have no key backup if the mechanism jams or breaks. You then have to cut your safe open. (Don't torch it, you'll set off the ammo)
I did get one of the sentry key only safes that has a cable or can be secured down. the sentry Push code and biometric safes eat up batteries like crazy.


----------

